# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Cockatiel φυλο

## Theodor77

Καλησπερα σε ολους-ες.
Θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει  σας παρακαλω τη φυλο  ειναι αυτα τα 2 κοκατιλακια ?










Ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων .

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα Θοδωρη! 

Το πρωτο ειναι pied και δεν μπορουμε να διακρινουμε το φυλο εξωτερικα. Το δευτερο ειναι pearl και εαν εχει περασει την 1η του πτερορροια ειναι θηλυκο, εαν οχι δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε.

----------


## mitsman

Οπως ακριβως τα ειπε το αστερι!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ότι σου είπε ο Νικόλας από πάνω!!!Βλέπω όμως ότι έχεις και red rumped μαζί στο κλουβί!
Και το καημένο από ότι φαίνεται το κυνηγάν και το ξεπουπουλιάζουν! Απαγορεύεται να κρατάμε δύο είδη πουλιών σε τόσο μικρό χώρο!



Άλλαξε του άμεσα κλουβί και δώσε του ενισχυμένη διατροφή , φρούτα , λαχανικά σουπιοκόκκαλο πάντα στο κλουβί!
Αυτά τα λαχανικά μπορείς να δώσεις ...

*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*

----------


## Kostakos

To red rump, είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση πρέπει να μπεί σε διαφορετικό κλου΄βι και να το βοηθήσεις να ξαναποκτήσει ένα λαμπερό τρίχωμα!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν ξερουμε εαν τα red rumped ειναι δικα του! Ισως ενδιαφερεται για τα cockatiel και μας εδειξε φωτογραφιες για μαθει φυλο ωστε να πετυχει ζευγαρι!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Δεν ξερουμε εαν τα red rumped ειναι δικα του! Ισως ενδιαφερεται για τα cockatiel και μας εδειξε φωτογραφιες για μαθει φυλο ωστε να πετυχει ζευγαρι!


Μπορεί.... ας μας το διευκρινίσει!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Theodor77

Οχι  κανενα απο αυτα τα πουλια δεν ειναι δικα μου .
Απλα ενδιαφερθηκα για το pied  το κοκατιλακι  , και  δεν ηξερα τι φυλο ειναι .
Αλλα μαλλον ειναι μονοδρομος στα pied το τεστ dna για το φυλο .
Οσων αφορα τα red rumped αυτο που φαίνεται ειναι σε καλητερη κατασταση  σε σχεση απο εκεινο που φαινεται μονο λιγο η ουρα του .

----------


## olga

Καλά το υποψιάστικε ο Νίκος πως δεν είναι του Θοδωρή τα πουλιά. Στα πετ σοπ τα έχουν συνηθως έτσι.. διαφορα είδη μαζί.

----------

